

The pale blue dot and other ‘selfies’ of Earth - Thevet
http://theconversation.com/the-pale-blue-dot-and-other-selfies-of-earth-39118

======
manigandham
Amazing pictures, especially liked that video on Earthrise with the real
audio.

Also, that's a pretty nice site.

------
gberger
These are not selfies.

~~~
ValleyOfTheMtns
One could argue that we, as humans, are from and of Earth, and that by humans
taking a photo of Earth, Earth is in fact taking a selfie. It's a narrower
take on the concept of, "We are a way for the cosmos to know itself."

~~~
ChristianGeek
That's like saying a photo of my mom (by herself) that I took is a selfie of
her.

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

~~~
bitJericho
if you were in the picture (you and everyone else on that half the planet),
you could call it a selfie.

